# Meyer Super V2, Boss DXT or Western MVP3?



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, I am seriously pulling my hair out here. New F350 is on its way in Dec and I need to have a plow ready to go on it but Just cant decide which one. Here's my issue...
I Have been using Meyer poly straight blades for the last 22 years. The first one lasted 10 years (7.5 ft poly) and my current plow has been 12 yrs (8 ft poly) Ive had very few issues and very good dealer support. I want to go to a V plow now and was always thinking Western but the dealer here (Calgary AB, Canada) recently closed down one of their two shops and seems like the employees know less than I do about their products. Also, Ive heard the Western quality may have gone down. The V plow aspect is new to me so was hoping for your advice and experiences. Thanks,


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

stackmaster said:


> Also, Ive heard the Western quality may have gone down.


Who told you that? The guy at the Meyer dealership or the guy at the BOSS dealership?


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> Who told you that? The guy at the Meyer dealership or the guy at the BOSS dealership?


I just read it doing research online. Several people mentioned that the cutting edges were wearing down really fast possibly due to less quality recently with western. Also, I heard the company was bought out buy a big corporation? Possibly cutting costs?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

stackmaster said:


> Also, I heard the company was bought out buy a big corporation?


No way!?!?!

They were????

I heard Ford bought Cummings also.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No way!?!?!
> 
> They were????
> 
> I heard Ford bought Cummings also.


Im not exactly sure just a rumor maybe but seems odd they closed down the shop that I dealt with. Also, from talking to them, getting info now is like pulling teeth. All the people I dealt with there are now gone.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

stackmaster said:


> I just read it doing research online. Several people mentioned that the cutting edges were wearing down really fast possibly due to less quality recently with western. Also, I heard the company was bought out buy a big corporation? Possibly cutting costs?


It was BOSS that was bought out, by Toro. Western has always been owned by Douglas Dynamics.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> It was BOSS that was bought out, by Toro. Western has always been owned by Douglas Dynamics.


Well not always, but it was the first company DD bought.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

stackmaster said:


> just read it doing research online.


If it's on the interwebs its gotta be true.



stackmaster said:


> they closed down the shop that I dealt with.


They? Who's they?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well not always, but it was the first company DD bought.


If I recall right, the owner and founder of Western was the founder of DD as the parent corporation to buy up Fisher (et al). I'm pulling that out of my you-know-what from memory though, so I could just be spreading rumors like some others.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

dieselss said:


> If it's on the interwebs its gotta be true.
> 
> They? Who's they?


Sorry, I was referring to the Dealership here in Calgary (Fort Garry Industries)


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

stackmaster said:


> Sorry, I was referring to the Dealership here in Calgary (Fort Garry Industries)


So the dealer closed...I get that, but your comment of THEY closed the dealer down.

If the implied comment was DD then youd need to do som more digging to confirm this


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Also, by research I meant 5 mos of searching for info on these plows and watching reviews from people that own them.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

I mean "they" as in fort garrys head office or whoever owns fort garry. I guess my point, was that Im worried about dealer service if I buy Western


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

stackmaster said:


> Also, by research I meant 5 mos of searching for info on these plows and watching reviews from people that own them.


5 months and you still haven't made up your mind?


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 5 months and you still haven't made up your mind?


Its not like I spent 8 hrs a day doing research, just picked away at. And no, I haven't made up my mind which is why Im here trying to get more information.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd get the boss if you have a dealer nearby. This coming from a fisher/blizzard guy.(subs had /have boss v's and they seem to hold up well. Just my .02. And go 9"2" ,you'll regret it if you go 8"2"


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Fisher XV2 stainless, just saying


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

leigh said:


> I'd get the boss if you have a dealer nearby. This coming from a fisher/blizzard guy.(subs had /have boss v's and they seem to hold up well. Just my .02. And go 9"2" ,you'll regret it if you go 8"2"


Thanks so much for your input. I Havent dealt with the Boss Dealer yet so will stop in there this week and check it out. Thanks again!


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

ford550 said:


> Fisher XV2 stainless, just saying


I did call the Fisher dealer here in Calgary and they said they cant put the xv2 on our truck (2019 F350 Gas with snowplow prep package) because its too heavy. That surprised me as we can put any other plow on and some of them are heavier. Looks like a nice plow though, thanks for you input. I may investigate it further.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

By the way, are Fisher and Blizzard the same company? Do they make any other brands?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

stackmaster said:


> I did call the Fisher dealer here in Calgary and they said they cant put the xv2 on our truck (2019 F350 Gas with snowplow prep package) because its too heavy. That surprised me as we can put any other plow on and some of them are heavier. Looks like a nice plow though, thanks for you input. I may investigate it further.


Mostly likely the other dealers are just more easy going about what they will put on, not really that the other plows are actually recommended.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

stackmaster said:


> By the way, are Fisher and Blizzard the same company? Do they make any other brands?


No, they are both owned by the same parent company, Douglas Dynamics. And they share some electrical and hydraulic components as a result. But they are different companies making different plows

Douglas Dynamics also owns Western & SnowEx (as well as some other companies)


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

stackmaster said:


> I did call the Fisher dealer here in Calgary and they said they cant put the xv2 on our truck (2019 F350 Gas with snowplow prep package) because its too heavy. That surprised me as we can put any other plow on and some of them are heavier. Looks like a nice plow though, thanks for you input. I may investigate it further.


That's weird. As you can see In my sig that's the exact setup I will have and there is no problem here. All the townships here run that exact setup. So I don't know why you would have been told that. A F350 gas with snow plow pkg and #11,300 gvwr pkg (18" wheels) will easily handle the xv2 8'6". Good luck, but you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

MVP3 9'6" with wings, 1100lbs on my non plow prep on my old 2017 F250....just fine.

Driving road side roads at 11"6 in vee can be fun.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

ford550 said:


> That's weird. As you can see In my sig that's the exact setup I will have and there is no problem here. All the townships here run that exact setup. So I don't know why you would have been told that. A F350 gas with snow plow pkg and #11,300 gvwr pkg (18" wheels) will easily handle the xv2 8'6". Good luck, but you shouldn't have any problems.


Yeah thats what I thought. Unfortunately there is only one Fisher dealer in Calgary. Perhaps I will call one a little further away and see if I can confirm those specs. Thanks for your input!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

stackmaster said:


> Yeah thats what I thought. Unfortunately there is only one Fisher dealer in Calgary. Perhaps I will call one a little further away and see if I can confirm those specs. Thanks for your input!


You can go right to the Fisher website to input your vehicle specs and see what plows are recommended. If a particular plow isn't recommended, it is up to the individual dealer whether or not they will install it (regardless of whether the pieces will fit.)


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> You can go right to the Fisher website to input your vehicle specs and see what plows are recommended. If a particular plow isn't recommended, it is up to the individual dealer whether or not they will install it (regardless of whether the pieces will fit.)


will do, thanks for the input


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

stackmaster said:


> will do, thanks for the input


I tried the highest GVW ratings on the website and looks like I cant do it. Hmmmm...


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> You can go right to the Fisher website to input your vehicle specs and see what plows are recommended. If a particular plow isn't recommended, it is up to the individual dealer whether or not they will install it (regardless of whether the pieces will fit.)


Sorry quoted the wrong message.


----------



## rwilimo (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a 2017 F250 CC SB gas with plow prep, I did a MVP3 stainless 8.5' Outside of the ridiculous cutting edge it has given me no problems after 1 season of work. The truck carries it very well. The answer to the cutting edge is to upgrade to a Winter Equipment blade system, I did this towards the end of the season and believe I will get many years out of it


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

stackmaster said:


> By the way, are Fisher and Blizzard the same company? Do they make any other brands?


 Blizzard was bought by dd(fisher) back in mid 2000's. They are now snowex. DD owns Fisher ,Western, Snowex , Dejana, Henderson , Sweepex , Turfex ,


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Didn't think that I would, but I'm really leaning toward the Meyer. Mostly because I trust the dealer and have dealt with them a fair bit but 5 year warranty helps.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What good does that warranty do at 3 AM in the middle of a blizzard? 

Does it fix your plow? Does it get your dealer out of bed? Does it stock every part possible on the shelf? 

I could give a crapless about the warranty because in reality it does jack squat for me when I really need it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What good does that warranty do at 3 AM in the middle of a blizzard?
> 
> Does it fix your plow? Does it get your dealer out of bed? Does it stock every part possible on the shelf?
> 
> I could give a crapless about the warranty because in reality it does jack squat for me when I really need it.


I was wondering if @JMHConstruction would weigh in before you on the benefits of warranty


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What good does that warranty do at 3 AM in the middle of a blizzard?
> 
> Does it fix your plow? Does it get your dealer out of bed? Does it stock every part possible on the shelf?
> 
> I could give a crapless about the warranty because in reality it does jack squat for me when I really need it.


Thats true, nothing will help me when Im broken down in the middle of the night. However, having dealt with this dealer, I know they have a crap ton of parts in stock and they are open late Mon-Fri and open Sat as well. They have been good about getting me in immediately for the issues Ive had. The warranty won`t save me in the middle of the night, but at least I wouldnt be out of pocket for the repair.
Mark, I`m guessing your not a Meyer fan? Or are you speaking about warranty in general?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

stackmaster said:


> Mark, I`m guessing your not a Meyer fan? Or are you speaking about warranty in general?


Correct


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow just to make the decision a bit harder, Meyer has come out with the Super V3. They added LED lights and raised the A-frame. I think thats awesome.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

stackmaster said:


> Wow just to make the decision a bit harder, Meyer has come out with the Super V3. They added LED lights and raised the A-frame. I think thats awesome.


Game changer!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EPIC????


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Game changer!!!!!!





Mark Oomkes said:


> EPIC????


 Be careful, you combine those 2 words into one sentence and it may turn the plow industry upside down, its a slippery slope. I've had my "game changed" but it wasn't even close to being "epic", actually a little disappointing.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

After slamming my current A-frame a thousand times on the tops of parking blocks, I would consider that to be a considerable upgrade. And cant go wrong with LEDs.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have no experience with any Myers products. However, back in the 80's Myers, Fisher and Western were all big in my area. Nowadays, it's Fisher, Western and Boss. Not to many Myers around anymore.

NYH1.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What good does that warranty do at 3 AM in the middle of a blizzard?
> 
> Does it fix your plow? Does it get your dealer out of bed? Does it stock every part possible on the shelf?
> 
> I could give a crapless about the warranty because in reality it does jack squat for me when I really need it.


You don't have dealers that are open during weather events? 
I'm surprised 
We do here , and this is backwoods hillbilly Alaska 
I'd figure dealers in lake affect land would be the best of the bestest


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

leigh said:


> Be careful, you combine those 2 words into one sentence and it may turn the plow industry upside down, its a slippery slope. I've had my "game changed" but it wasn't even close to being "epic", actually a little disappointing.


Classic


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

If it were me 
And I was getting a v plow 
It’d be a fisher with the manually removable wings 
Or I’d get a boss if the price was substantially better 

But I wouldn’t buy a v plow when I could get a snow ex powerplow (or whatever they call that thing these days with the down pressure option) 
Best (and worst) plows I ever ran were blizzards 
I’m in a company littered with boss straight blades with fixed wings ... so that’s not going to happen 

Only reason I’d get a v plow is to push through wind drifts or long driveways with more than 8 inches of snow (which we don’t do very often) 

Otherwise 
I don’t think you could stop me from buying a new snow ex 
The bank/loan officer might stop me... but not anyone else


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tpendagast said:


> You don't have dealers that are open during weather events?
> I'm surprised
> We do here , and this is backwoods hillbilly Alaska
> I'd figure dealers in lake affect land would be the best of the bestest


They might be there, they will show up when you call.

Point is, while I realize everything breaks, I would rather have a well built plow and no or little warranty than a POS and a 5 year warranty.


----------



## G5tunerguy (Feb 4, 2018)

stackmaster said:


> Wow just to make the decision a bit harder, Meyer has come out with the Super V3. They added LED lights and raised the A-frame. I think thats awesome.


I cant find any info anyone release anything yet


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

stackmaster said:


> Ok, I am seriously pulling my hair out here. New F350 is on its way in Dec and I need to have a plow ready to go on it but Just cant decide which one. Here's my issue...
> I Have been using Meyer poly straight blades for the last 22 years. The first one lasted 10 years (7.5 ft poly) and my current plow has been 12 yrs (8 ft poly) Ive had very few issues and very good dealer support. I want to go to a V plow now and was always thinking Western but the dealer here (Calgary AB, Canada) recently closed down one of their two shops and seems like the employees know less than I do about their products. Also, Ive heard the Western quality may have gone down. The V plow aspect is new to me so was hoping for your advice and experiences. Thanks,


What kind of plowing are you doing, as in what type of accounts?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

stackmaster said:


> Wow just to make the decision a bit harder, Meyer has come out with the Super V3. They added LED lights and raised the A-frame. I think thats awesome.


It's still a Meyer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

stackmaster said:


> Wow just to make the decision a bit harder, Meyer has come out with the Super V3. They added LED lights and raised the A-frame. I think thats awesome.


Whatever you buy, make sure to wash it between every account, and touch up any scratches in the paint after every push.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Whatever you buy, make sure to wash it between every account, and touch up any scratches in the paint after every push.


Does that go hand in hand with "change your salt dogg electric UTG spinner motor after every other lake effect event" all the while without forgetting to occasionally hand shovel your electric MDV empty?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Buy an Ebling, they come in two-tone paint.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Just to tie up this thread, I opted for the Boss 9.2 stainless DXT. I've got 2 snow seasons on it now and this puppy moves A LOT of snow. Loving it...


----------



## IcedDevil (Oct 20, 2020)

stackmaster said:


> By the way, are Fisher and Blizzard the same company? Do they make any other brands?


they are separate, but most of these blades are standard highway punched. . the blizzard are usually about 100 pounds lighter too. fisher being heavier but fisher has the capability of taking a 5/8 blade which the state guys LOVE


----------

